# Dead fox found



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

dead fox found in Hove near Brighton,it happened last year,i don`t think i wasn`t the only one who saw it,gosh  i couldn`t resist taking a picture of it,i still have it in my mobile phone


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

i`m really sorry for posting it here,since it is a pet thread,but i didn`t know where else i could post it  i`m really sorry


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No need to apologise!

I think as this is a section for people to reunite missing pets with their owners, people aren't really sure what to say about a dead fox.

Shame for it, though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

It was a shock for me to see a young dead fox as I was walking Duke along a public footpath in the hedgerow just over the fence in a company's grounds. I did wonder what could have happened, poor babe.

I know some people see them as vermin, pests and a nuisance. Be that as it may, I see them as beautiful animals.

May be this thread could be moved to the Wild Life Section.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

A dead fox you saw last year ..........  :001_huh:


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

yes Cleo,it happened last year or before that,i`m not sure about that,it wasn`t lying on the pavement or on the street,i have a picture of it


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Really


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

yes,i`m serious,i`m not joking,do you think that i`m weird by taking pictures of dead animals?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Panele said:


> yes,i`m serious,i`m not joking,do you think that i`m weird by taking pictures of dead animals?


Not as weird as me ...... I take them home with me! :biggrin:


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

Cleo,really? you mean,you take dead animals to your house  :biggrin:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I took a picture of a dead fox once because it looked so peaceful and beautiful. I moved on, heard a noise behind me, and the dead fox that my dog and I had been standing no more than 2 metres away from, had got up and walked away  

I'll try and find the picture


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

oh  that fox probably was pretending to be dead or it wasn`t feeling really well or something


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> Not as weird as me ...... I take them home with me! :biggrin:


Barry is that you ?

 my neighbour (Barry) picks up dead animals but I think he mainly eats them  or puts them on his fire if they are a tad too ripe, we get bad smells coming over the fence


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Panele said:


> oh  that fox probably was pretending to be dead or it wasn`t feeling really well or something


I think it was just sound asleep in the sunshine 
It looked in stunning condition


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

yes,it could be  it is a nice picture


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Panele said:


> Cleo,really? you mean,you take dead animals to your house  :biggrin:


Well, to my garden! I have all sorts rotting up there; badger, fox, mute swan, rabbit, a couple of chickens, rat, moorhen & trodays addition - a greylag goose

I then clean the bones & try to re-assemble the skeletons ..... a new hobby of mine


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

ok,i see


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

MontyMaude said:


> Barry is that you ?
> 
> my neighbour (Barry) picks up dead animals but I think he mainly eats them  or puts them on his fire if they are a tad too ripe, we get bad smells coming over the fence


Lol, I don't eat them!!! Although the smells from the bottom of the garden are a bit 'ripe' when the corpses bloat up 

Luckily I don't meet many people on my walks so don't usually get caught. Although today the postman turned up & caught me holding a dead rat by it's tail ...'Shall I open the bin for you?' he asked ... 'Oh no, I want to keep this' I said .... the look on his face, even when I explained he still looked confused


----------



## Panele (Mar 11, 2014)

ok,come down dear Cloe,i didn`t even think that you eat them,everything is cool   by the way,i sent you a friend request,i`m sorry,i`ll understand if you don`t want to except it


----------

